# Convertidor de binario a hexadecimal



## evangx (May 29, 2011)

Saludos
soy nuevo en esto de la electronica, y me han dejado como proyecto la realizacion de un convertidor de binario a hexadecimal, mostrandolo en un display.

este es el texto como lo dicto el profesor:
Objetivo Diseñar un decodificador de BCD a hexadecimal, es decir, que responda a un código de entrada BCD y …, es decir, del 0-15 y lo desplegué en un display de 7 segmentos 

ya me puse un poco a investigar y ver que onda con esto...


y al pasarlo al simulador no me muestra nada....he intentado varias cosas y nomas no logro que funcione
no se que error tenga
como simulador uso el multisim 10.1

me pueden ayudar detectando mii error
acontinucacion

nota: asi como lo capture asi lo tengo... tenia segun eso mi diseño completo para que mostrara bien todo... al ver que no funciono le quite todo y lo deje asi... para primero aparecer un 0 pero ni asi logro que funcione :s


----------



## MrCarlos (May 29, 2011)

Hola evangx

Lo que ocurre es que: por un lado el IC da valores bajos cuando son ciertos y el comun del Display lo tienes conectado a tierra.

En este caso el Display debe ser de ánodo comun y este, el comun, debe ser conectado al Vcc.

Ese circuito probablemente seguirá sin hacer lo que se pide (BCD a HEXadecimal pero el Display encenderá.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fdesergio (May 29, 2011)

Desde el enunciado esta mal  de BCD a Hexadecimal?????? y eso te lo dicto el profe???  pues parece que sabe poco pues el BCD es Binario Codificado en Decimal y no tiene sentido mandarlo a un Hexa pues solo mostrara del 0-9 pues esta hecho para eso, ademas debes usar una logica para pasar de un codigo a otro, el IC  que usas (que no se que es) decodifica de BINARIo a 1 de 16 salidas y no te sirve para eso, debes usar una logica tal que te convierta el numero en binario de 4 entradas a un codigo para el display que te permita mostrar desde 0 hasta F, el IC no lo recuerdo pero existe, ademas se puede hacer con logica combinacional (bien largo) debes antes de ponerte hacer eso, analizar entradas, lo que esperas en la salida etc etc etc , chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Lina Denahi (Feb 1, 2013)

Me encargaron lo mismo, solo que utilizando solo simples compuertas lógicas, mi display solo parpadea aleatoriamente, no logro que aparezca algún número fijo. Utilice logic converter en multisim
Alguna sugerencia porfavooor?


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 1, 2013)

Hola Lina Denahi

El Tema Aquí es: convertidor de binario a hexadecimal

Entonces, si te encargaron lo mismo sería el desarrollar un convertidor de Binario a HEXagecimal.
Con la condición que sea desarrollado solo con compuertas Lógicas. Según el texto de tu mensaje.

Pero no mencionas de cuántos BIT’s
Supongamos que sea de 4 BIT’s de entrada a 7 BIT’s de salida. Estos para el Display.
Para desarrollarlo puedes utilizar el *Boole-Deusto* el cual lo puedes encontrar en Google.com, bajarlo e instalarlo en tu PC.

Si ya lo hiciste con el Logic Converter de Multisim y no funciona seguramente no “Metiste” la tabla de verdad adecuadamente.

Inténtalo con el Boole-Deusto no es difícil.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

